# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  ناهدة ابو دية الى قبة البرلمان السادس عشر

## الحصن نيوز

بات في حكم المؤكد أن الانسه ناهده داود ابراهيم أبو ديه ((العجوري)) نائبة رئيس جمعية الحرفين الأردنين قررت الترشح للإنتخابات النيابيه 2010 عن الدائره الرابعه لواء الرصيفة.

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

